# Anal Sex



## Johntee (Apr 27, 2017)

Do wives like to get anal sex?


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

I am a wife and I definitely do. That being said I think it is a very personal taste in sex. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

That's kind of like asking if "wives" like pizza.

Some do, some don't. My wife's not a fan, and luckily it's nothing I care about all that much.


----------



## BIL310 (Apr 26, 2017)

My wife would not entertain this whatsoever.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

My sex life with my wife has died down somewhat but I'd say 75% of it is anal, mostly at her request.


----------



## Celtic (Apr 7, 2017)

My past girlfriends loved it; my current girlfriend is the only woman I've met who doesn't like it. 

Maybe that will change once we get married


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

Nope, never, not going to happen. I would have a better chance of ending up in a jello wrestling pit with twenty naked bikini models than I would have of doing anal with my wife (and I'm pretty ugly so we all know that ain't happening).

To be honest with you though it doesn't bother me at all, I've tried it once didn't really float my boat. Got a whiff of bowel in the middle of it and it really turned me off to the point that I was having a hard time maintaining an erection. The girl I was with loved anal so I kept going for a while but I just couldn't finish.

My wife and I were having a conversation with another couple and the topic came up. She shared with us the fact that the first time she tried it, it hurt so much she almost passed out. It took her a few times to get to the point of enjoying it (I have no idea why they would have kept trying it after the first time if it hurt that much but they did). Anyway, she went on to tell us that now she enjoy's it so much it is the only way she can orgasm.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

My wife has fissures, and therefore anal would be somewhat dangerous for her. She does, however, enjoy anilingus, which causes intense orgasms. It leads me to believe that sans fissures she'd probably like anal, but she had one open on her about 20 years ago. The pain was beyond belief and passing anything was torture.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

GTdad said:


> That's kind of like asking if "wives" like pizza.
> 
> Some do, some don't. My wife's not a fan, and luckily it's nothing I care about all that much.


You don't care all that much about *pizza*?


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Steve1000 said:


> You don't care all that much about *pizza*?


Few things finer than a post-coital pizza.


----------



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

GTdad said:


> That's kind of like asking if "wives" like pizza. Some do, some don't.


I couldn't imagine a wife that doesn't like pizza. Everybody likes pizza.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

_anonymous_ said:


> I couldn't imagine a wife that doesn't like pizza. Everybody likes pizza.


Especially with extra sausage


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Once in sharing my interest in oral, I tried to say "hey, at least I'm not asking for anal." 

As you might guess, I didn't get either. 

Funny, when I wanted a new mountain bike and said, "at least I'm not trying to get a Harley" it went over quite well.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

_anonymous_ said:


> I couldn't imagine a wife that doesn't like pizza. Everybody likes pizza.


LOL, I'm getting the feeling that I picked a lousy _anal_ogy.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

_anonymous_ said:


> I couldn't imagine a wife that doesn't like pizza. Everybody likes pizza.


I'm embarrassed to admit this, but my relationship is in trouble because my wife is LPD, while I'm HPD. I want pizza pretty much every night. I'd probably be okay with only 4 nights, but my wife never wants it at all! Every now and then she might show an interest, but it's for something like artichoke hearts and sun-dried tomatoes on a gluten-free crust. And even then, I know she's just doing it to please me. She'd really prefer not to have pizza at all. Duty pizza is just no fun. How can I get my wife to enjoy regular pizza on a regular basis?


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

wilson said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit this, but my relationship is in trouble because my wife is LPD, while I'm HPD. I want pizza pretty much every night. I'd probably be okay with only 4 nights, but my wife never wants it at all! Every now and then she might show an interest, but it's for something like artichoke hearts and sun-dried tomatoes on a gluten-free crust. And even then, I know she's just doing it to please me. She'd really prefer not to have pizza at all. Duty pizza is just no fun. How can I get my wife to enjoy regular pizza on a regular basis?


OK, this was too funny.

But seriously, if she isn't enjoying the Pizza and you really want her to maybe you need to let her try a different take out place.
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Taxman said:


> My wife has fissures, and therefore anal would be somewhat dangerous for her. She does, however, enjoy anilingus, which causes intense orgasms. It leads me to believe that sans fissures she'd probably like anal, but she had one open on her about 20 years ago. The pain was beyond belief and passing anything was torture.


I hope she got it fixed. Most women get this from childbirth. I wish someone would tells us all the stuff that can happen to our bodies before we get pregnant. That goodness she is living here.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

wilson said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit this, but my relationship is in trouble because my wife is LPD, while I'm HPD. I want pizza pretty much every night. I'd probably be okay with only 4 nights, but my wife never wants it at all! Every now and then she might show an interest, but it's for something like artichoke hearts and sun-dried tomatoes on a gluten-free crust. And even then, I know she's just doing it to please me. She'd really prefer not to have pizza at all. Duty pizza is just no fun. How can I get my wife to enjoy regular pizza on a regular basis?


Put pepperoni in her pizza!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Earlier this week I jokingly told her that in our advanced age the only kind of butt stuff we'd be doing would involve Preparation H. She was not amused.

But seriously, she said she used to like it a lot before we got together. We did it a few times eons ago. I can take or leave it. She's been making noises about wanting it soon.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

My gf says it's a pain in the ass.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

wilson said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit this, but my relationship is in trouble because my wife is LPD, while I'm HPD. I want pizza pretty much every night. I'd probably be okay with only 4 nights, but my wife never wants it at all! Every now and then she might show an interest, but it's for something like artichoke hearts and sun-dried tomatoes on a gluten-free crust. And even then, I know she's just doing it to please me. She'd really prefer not to have pizza at all. Duty pizza is just no fun. How can I get my wife to enjoy regular pizza on a regular basis?


Any reputable therapist would tell you to first get your wife to be comfortable sleeping next to a pizza without any pressure to eat part of it.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Guess calzones are completely off the table.


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

CharlieParker said:


> She's been making noises about wanting it soon.


What kind of noises? Is it the kind of noises that make you clear the room until the smell dissipates?:ezpi_wink1:


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

bankshot1993 said:


> What kind of noises? Is it the kind of noises that make you clear the room until the smell dissipates?:ezpi_wink1:


Yea, that's definitely an example of possible noises.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Love it, but H flat out refuses to take part in it.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

GTdad said:


> Few things finer than a post-coital pizza.


*Remember some of those from back in my college days!

But there was never any anal, not that I ever wanted any ~ it seems that her "front pleasure chute" always worked just fine!

*


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Some of the best orgasms of my life spawned from anal. BUTT...with someone who knew what they were dooing. Ya can't just go up in there. 

Since I have been separated from my STBX, I bought my own anal toy. I don't break it out all the time but it's nice to have the sexual freedom when I want it. Plus...I know how it's best done. 

Cheers!

Thanks for the chuckles guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Some of the best orgasms of my life spawned from anal.


From anal only or in combination of your other parts being stimulated?


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Steve1000 said:


> From anal only or in combination of your other parts being stimulated?




It all connects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

It's ok - done right.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Johntee said:


> Do wives like to get anal sex?


 @Johntee I'm assuming you have a problem regarding your wife and anal sex and perhaps need some help regarding this topic. 

A good analogy might be to compare anal to spankings. Some people experience pleasure while others experience discomfort. 

Advice from one person as to what is pleasurable can not be universally applied to another person.

Talk to your wife, and respect her feelings on the topic.

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

wilson said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit this, but my relationship is in trouble because my wife is LPD, while I'm HPD. I want pizza pretty much every night. I'd probably be okay with only 4 nights, but my wife never wants it at all! Every now and then she might show an interest, but it's for something like artichoke hearts and sun-dried tomatoes on a gluten-free crust. And even then, I know she's just doing it to please me. She'd really prefer not to have pizza at all. Duty pizza is just no fun. How can I get my wife to enjoy regular pizza on a regular basis?


Tell your wife they are plenty of places to can get good pizza but your prefer homemade. Her choice.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chris Taylor said:


> My sex life with my wife has died down somewhat but I'd say 75% of it is anal, mostly at her request.


Wow, that surprised me


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Some of the best orgasms of my life spawned from anal. BUTT...with someone who knew what they were dooing. Ya can't just go up in there.
> 
> Since I have been separated from my STBX, I bought my own anal toy. I don't break it out all the time but it's nice to have the sexual freedom when I want it. Plus...I know how it's best done.
> 
> ...


And no instructions for the amateurs? Geez, that's just unfair, lol


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

wilson said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit this, but my relationship is in trouble because my wife is LPD, while I'm HPD. I want pizza pretty much every night. I'd probably be okay with only 4 nights, but my wife never wants it at all! Every now and then she might show an interest, but it's for something like artichoke hearts and sun-dried tomatoes on a gluten-free crust. And even then, I know she's just doing it to please me. She'd really prefer not to have pizza at all. Duty pizza is just no fun. How can I get my wife to enjoy regular pizza on a regular basis?


I hear she wil like pizza more if you really take your time kneeding the dough.
And giving it time for the bread to rise.
She may like cheese pizza (no meat).
If you give her a lightly tossed salad, it may whet her appetite for pizza.
Preheating the oven to 450 always makes them hungry for pizza.
All the tips I have at this time. I tried.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Long ago I really wanted to try. My wife decided to try one time. She had an O almost instantly and started to really enjoy it. Meanwhile I decided it was OK, but not better than PIV. There was a while when we did it very frequently (percentage wise) at her request, but she gradually lost interest. We did it every once an a while after that, but it started to become uncomfortable for her, so we stopped though she still sometimes likes other stimulation there. 

For men, honestly its not really different from PIV. Maybe exciting as something new.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Evinrude58 said:


> I hear she wil like pizza more if you really take your time kneeding the dough.
> 
> And giving it time for the bread to rise.
> 
> ...




Too much effort. I like my pizza hot and ready anytime, like Little Ceasars.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Johntee if you wife doesn't like it or want it then don't pressure her. Personally I don't know any women who like it. 

Personally I can't see the any attraction in having something put up the same place that is for expelling waste, and it causing so much pain, and smelling as well, but there you go. 
My husband has no interest in it either so we are good. The vagina is designed for the penis and it expands properly.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeswecan said:


> Put pepperoni in her pizza!


Or perhaps spicy sausage on top :grin2:


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Personally,
I'm not that into it. Don't really care one way or another. However, I do like the idea that my lady is willing to give herself to me in pretty much any way I desire.
I like that a lot. But wouldn't want it at all if she didn't.

The only woman I ever knew that liked it, didn't like it all the time.
And she turned out to be a nasty, gold-digging, lazy, selfish, lying skank of a woman.


----------



## LostinMO (Jan 1, 2016)

*My ex wife wanted to try it so we finally did. She whined and whimpered from the get go. I asked her if she wanted me to stop and she said no, just hurry up and get it over with. Hard to enjoy that. The last time we did it, I worked her up, massaging, starting with a pinky, etc. We did it and afterward she said that wasn't so bad. Then we never did it again!!!???

My last gf was a petite little thing. She had had a bad anal experience in a previous relationship so I never expected anything. But I was rubbing it on her ass one day (and playfully poking it), which always got me rock hard and she let me in. I was so surprised. I asked if she was okay and she said yes. It was amazing. And I kept checking on her. She took it like a trooper. Not one complaint, whimper or whine. It was really intense.

So there is one that talked the talk and the other walked the walk. Huge difference between two women in regards to anal. One un-enjoyable one and the other was immensely enjoyable. *


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

Personally I have to really be in the mood for pizza, but I generally enjoy it when I indulge. 

The key is in the preparation... it may be a bit more work than other meals, but can be a very satisfying addition to the menu rotation. 

If you're not sure about pizza, you can always try pizza bites! Not as filling but they stimulate the palate in a similar way and can really be a nice addition to a more traditional meal.

Translation:

Anal can be great, but IME I have to be in the mood. I've only shared it with one partner, Mr HB... at his initial request. First time was not so great as we had no idea what we were doing! Did not understand how to build up to it and use lube to properly prepare. We didn't revisit it for years after.

When we wanted to spice things up, we started some finger play back there and then graduated to toys. We both enjoyed the taboo element and decided to give another try, and it was great! Yes a bit more work than PIV, what with lube and stretching, but I have also had very powerful climaxes that way.

Like others have said, it became more of a special occasion thing... I am probably a little more adventurous than Mr HB so while he was happy to cross it off as something he tried, I was more interested in repeat performances. Probably the extra work was a factor for him, as well as his preference to finish orally, while the intensity of the orgasm was the motivating factor for me. 

That said, anal toys became normal and still are in my solo sex life. The added intensity is well worth the extra effort.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angeline (Aug 25, 2016)

I actually really enjoy it but maybe because my husband goes about it in a super sexy way- pretty much nothing like what we see in porn. I find it feels way better than I would have thought..as long as I am aroused enough, it's all good: ) I don't think we've ever encountered anything gross related to it. That would probably scare me away from doing it again...and him! 
We tend to do it in the spooning position..he'll ease in and then it feels amazing to pull one of his legs between mine and use it for more frontal stimulation.
So anyway, yes, I like it. And so does my husband.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

This type of thread is not allowed on this forum.

Please read the rules for a forum before posting in that forum.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html

NO Posts or threads started just to explore fantasies or for similar reasons; they will be deleted.

NO Polling members for likes and dislikes; those threads will be deleted.


----------

